# TUG Turns 18!



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2011)

finally grown up to be an adult!!!!

For those of you that didnt know, TUG was officially started in October of 1993!

I could not be happier to continue what my father and so many other timeshare owners began 18 years ago this month.

TUG would simply not exist without Timeshare owners so willing to help each other!


----------



## C30NY (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome!  Such a valuable resource for all!


----------



## MomoD (Oct 3, 2011)

*Happy Birthday TUG*

Brian so glad your father & others started TUG. The site has helped so many people, including me.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2011)

I will happily hoist one or two to TUG's good health and many happy returns! Here's to 18 more for starters!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 3, 2011)

18!  Legal age now...:hysterical: 

Congrats


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations & thank you and your father for making al this possible. It is one of the true treasures of the Internet & a wonder resource for timeshare owners. 

May you enjoy 18 more!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2011)

*TUG Is Outstanding.*

My favorite place on the Electric Internet. 

Even more than FaceBook & eBay.  

Right up there with E-Mail & U-Tube. 

Keep it going. 

The best is yet to come. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jackio (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations!  I'm so happy I found you when you were still a youngster! - Jacki


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday TUG, a valuable resource that has saved me time and money!  And made me some virtual friends!  

Carry On!


----------



## Dori (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday TUG! I have been a member since the beginning, and still check in every day. I have learned so much and have made many real and cyber-friends on TUG. Many thanks to Bill, Brian and all the people who make TUG such a wonderful "timeshare family".

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to TUG, your Father and to you Brian for having the Best Time Share web site in the world.

Wishing you many ,many more years of sucess.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 4, 2011)

*Happy Birthday*

Everything I know about timeshares...  I learned on TUG!   Thanks to the Rogers family and all my fellow tuggers.   A wonderful Community of Timesharers.   RT


----------



## pittle (Oct 12, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!!!*

Congratulations on a milestone!  I also love TUG and check in everyday.  I wasn't here at the beginning, but not long afterwards.  I have learned so much from fellow TUGGERS!  This is a great resource for anyone even slightly interested in timesharing.  I learn a lot of non-timeshare stuff in the lounge too!

THANKS for keeping this great site going!!!


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday to TUG, thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## scully (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish my 18 year old acted like an adult!! 

Thank You for this great site.


----------



## KauaiMark (Oct 13, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, TUG*

(...I've only been here since 1996)



TUGBrian said:


> finally grown up to be an adult!!!!
> 
> For those of you that didnt know, TUG was officially started in October of 1993!
> 
> ...


----------



## mecllap (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!  Lots to enjoy on the site (altho I used to get a little bothered by people who seemed to look down on those of us who bought from a developer before finding TUG -- I have really enjoyed the changes that getting into this mode of travel has caused for me and my family -- and TUG has helped with that since).


----------



## Former Cruiser (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  I know we wouldn't be enjoying all the advantages of time-sharing without this site. This site, and all the expert tuggers have been a god-send.  Thank you very much for continuing what your father started!


----------



## Kay H (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy, happy 18th to TUG.  I not only learned a lot but also made lots of new friends, in person and in cyber space.


----------



## susieq (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tug!!!

Thanks to all who contribute!!! ​


----------



## richardm (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet! No more stealing butts out of the ashtrays at ARDA events... You are legal now!

Joking aside- sincere congrats on a great accomplishment in this business!


----------



## littlestar (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, Tug.  I love this site - it has helped my family over and over again.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 16, 2011)

What great luck to find this place over 10 years ago!  Not only have I learned a ton about timesharing, I agree it's just a fun place to visit.  I'm one of those who has to have my TUG fix fairly frequently--just to see what's going on.  And I think it's one of the best--if not the best--message boards around.

Thanks to all who have been so much help.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## LLW (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to TUG & all Tuggers!


----------

